# Saturday big kings in the bay!



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Launched at 17th and got bait as usual. The wind was cooking today. With the wind to my back got to my spot in no time. This front had the big king fired up!

I caught 7 today, 5 of which were all 30 lbs +/- and the other 2 over 20#. 

Here's the 2 I kept 32.55# and 29.95#










Sorry about the blur, found out later there was a king scale right on my phone lens. Will get the other pic up later.

Gonna hit it up again in the am. I want a 40# plus fish lol.

Oh yeah the peddle back into the wind was wet and brutal!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hardcore man, hardcore.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nice brother!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice King should have went with those monsters around good luck Sunday.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are too fat to be kings, must be some tuna/mackerel hybrid!

You earned those fish for sure with the wind we had today. Good job dude


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Holy crap nice kings bro.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Forum Runner


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! Nice catch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice! thats some nice kings! Goood day!!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice king... What'd they eat? Trolling?


----------



## efing001 (May 31, 2011)

*Wow*

Great fish...newbie at this and these make me want to get after it!!

Are you using a sabiki rig for bait?? Ive been using frozen cigs but if there is a better way I would like to try!

-dan


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet dood!

That's a hell of a lot of fish dip!! What do you do with them? Are they good eating?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Way to go Dusty!!!

Alex


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Those are some beasts! Nice catching


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Thanks.
I castnet big menhaden and trolled them. 

Sometimes I'll eat smaller ones but not the big ones. I would have released them but weighed these fish in the Destin rodeo then I gave them to some friends.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I fished again despite the 20-30 mph forecast. Nice breeze on the bay today. Only released a 17-18 lb.king today and had one king chew thru or kink my leader.

Long day 5:30am-3pm on the water, trolling the entire time.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Dang man, that was my plan yesterday! I pussed out cuz of the wind. Nice kings, I know you worked for 'em.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Sometimes I'll eat smaller ones but not the big ones. I would have released them but weighed these fish in the Destin rodeo then I gave them to some friends.


Still learning here, is there a food quality reason for not eating the larger Kings or is it just personal preference?

Thanks


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

vickroid said:


> Still learning here, is there a food quality reason for not eating the larger Kings or is it just personal preference?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah there's an advisory about eating kings over 36" due to high mercury levels. The bigger king was 50" at the fork.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Ahhh thanks. I was wondering about that with larger fish. I haven't gotten into the kings that big, biggest for me is 33" and that fought pretty good, I can only imagine what a 50" would be like...! 
Thanks again for that info!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

wow...nice fish. good job and def. hardcore to go out on this weather!!! lol did u tell your friends about the mercury?...


----------

